# Knicks Like Thabeet



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> A source said Donnie Walsh loves Hasheem Thabeet, projected to go No. 3, because the Knicks were last in block shots the past two years. The way the top three shook out, a source said the Knicks feel there's potential for the former UConn star to fall if Memphis takes Ricky Rubio at 2.





> "They were very interested," said a somewhat surprised Thabeet, who added the Knicks did not broach the subject of trading up. Walsh, meanwhile, is trying to muster interest with his current center (Eddy Curry) who played in just three games last season because of a bad knee caused by his hefty figure.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors

Memphis always seems to be the team that does things that aren't part of anyone's mock draft when it is time to select a player, which makes things exciting. Maybe the Knicks can pull it off by trading up.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I like Thabeet a lot. I see a Dikembe/Ewing (college version) mix to him. Not saying he'll be as good, but that's the style of player he looks to be. I also like Tyreke Evans/Brandon Jennings guard-wise if we go that direction. Just PLEASE no Stephen Curry.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You gotta be kidding*

He is a stiff with a capital S. If we draft him, Kitty will be going bonkers on how soft he is by Thanksgiving...and she'll be right. NO offense in his game....not much of a rebounder against physical guys...and he can't guard anyone. I thought Blair was going to make him cry. And most important....he doesn't LOVE the game. He loves soccer. His game is NOTHING like any part of Ewings or Mutombos. He is a rather tall African who has been playing ball for only a few years. THAT is is similarity to a young Mutombo. He will never come close to Deke's game, and to utter Ewing's name in the same sentence is criminal. I really don't see much difference between him and the other stiffs that have been drafted too high because of there length. Petro and Sene ring a bell? If they played at Uconn they would have done the same. Huge, Huge mistake to take him.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Neither Petro nor Sene were a legit 7'3. I was a huge Sene fan and happen to like his game if he's used right, but I happen to see Thabeet as a guy who can develop his offensive game, as he doesn't quite yet have a natural feel for it but he does seem to be slowly getting it. I didn't see that with Sene.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Don't know what you have seen....*

He was a complete offensive liability against guys 6-8 inches shorter. You think he is going to fair as well against legit NBA centers. He has Zilch offensive skills. Petro and Sene both have more plus at least Sene has more wingspan. Lots of guys have been his size and bombed. Priest Lauderdale ring a bell? Besies, whats the difference between 7'3 and 7'0? Three damn inches at that height mean squat. Either you're good or you're not. He isn't.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> "When Knicks team president Donnie Walsh last succeeded in the lottery 21 years ago, the former Pacers president jumped to the second pick and selected 7-foot-4 Marist graduate Rik Smits, who led a Pacers renaissance. "I remember he had to duck through the door every time he walked into my office," Walsh said. "I haven't had a player whose had to duck since." It is why Walsh is so intrigued with Hasheem Thabeet, UConn's 7-3 junior shotblocker. Walsh interviewed Thabeet during the Chicago NBA Draft combine Wednesday and is the only prospect he views worthy enough to give up a decent asset to move up from No. 8 in the draft. The Knicks were last in shotblocking the past two seasons. Dikembe ..." Mutombo retired last month and the next Mutombo is ready to join the NBA. If Memphis takes Ricky Rubio at No. 2 instead of Thabeet, there is a feeling Oklahoma City, with the third pick, could be willing to trade down instead of taking the shotblocker from Tanzania.
> 
> "I look up to [Dikembe]. He had a great career," Thabeet said. "Him being not too far from my country, to be able to stay in the league that long and accomplish what he can accomplish, he's a great player. I'm looking forward to having as great a career as him."
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/05312009/sports/knicks/walsh_has_eye_on_big_man_thabeet_171765.htm


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

We should try to move up to the second pick, or stay put at the 8th. I really want rubio lol.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He will average 8-10rpg, 2.5-3bpg in his rookie season. Here's a guy who can come in and change your defense immediately, he's a much better choice than all the wing players you guys talk about.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*lmao....*

"He will average 8-10rpg, 2.5-3bpg in his rookie season."


He won't be on the floor enough to get those numbers. Not having to play in scrimmages for the teams is the best thing that ever happened to him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oden has little to no offensive game, that doesnt stop him from playing.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Please tell me you are kidding...*

You're actually comparing Thabeet to Oden? Oden has offensive moves and he wa able to shoot 60% from the FT line LEFT HANDED, while being right handed. No comparison.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

if thabeet avg 6 and 6 his rookie season whatever team that selects him should be thrilled.

he is a project.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Okay, let me say it this way. There are players in this draft I want more (Way more) than Hasheem Thabeet. But if I have to choose between Stephen Curry and Hasheem Thabeet I take the big guy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

As for alphaorange, I am comparing Thabeet's offensive game with Oden. Some act like Oden is blazing trails in the NBA, HE'S NOT! For a good while last season, people thought comparing Lopez to Oden was an insult, well at the end of the season that wasn't the case. Which goes back to my point, Oden's offense is mechanical, he has a high FG% because he can only score in the paint. Thats about what Thabeet did in Uconn, as long as he dunks everything in sight, his FG% will be high. Whoop de damn doo, he shot 60% from the free throw line left handed. Thabeet should be able to make use of his natural hand, and shoot decently from the line too. Look we are comparing two seven footers, one the number 1 pick, the other the number 2 pick, its not like the potential isnt there for both.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Every GM in the league*

would take Oden hands down with one caveat....injury bug. A healthy Oden will average 17/11/2+. Thabeet will never sniff those numbers. Oden is a traditional low post pivot. Thabeet has no offense...none. He's closer to Petro than Oden...by a large margin.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think he's along the lines of Dalembert, which is better than Petro- much!


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Game and athleticism is nothing like Sam*

Dalembert is a beast flying to block. Thabeet has to be in the area. Biggest thing is that Thabeet is not in it because he loves the game and you can't be great without that.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Game and athleticism is nothing like Sam*



alphaorange said:


> Dalembert is a beast flying to block. Thabeet has to be in the area. Biggest thing is that Thabeet is not in it because he loves the game and you can't be great without that.


thabeet was a much better college player ...and sam was a much bigger project .

sam is/was a better athlete ...but 4 inches and 40 pounds smaller make a big difference.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game and athleticism is nothing like Sam*



alphaorange said:


> Dalembert is a beast flying to block. Thabeet has to be in the area. Biggest thing is that Thabeet is not in it because he loves the game and you can't be great without that.


Whoa whoa whoa...Thabeet's a good help defender, we arent talking Shelden Williams here. Dalembert is probably better coming from the weak side, but Thabeet's no slouch either. 

Its funny, you talk about love for the game, when thats pretty much one of the biggest knocks against Dalembert. As for Thabeet, dude has said numerous times basketball saved his life, how in the world does he not have love for the game?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Listen to yourself*

Thabeet is a so-so help defender and he will never be able to guard an NBA center. My last response on it. You'll see.


----------

